# ein teich im havelland



## laolamia (16. Juli 2007)

moin!

dann will ich mich mal nach meinem urlaub ranmachen und mein teichbauprojekt von teichforum.info rueberschaufeln 
------------------------------------------------------------

3.jan 2005

ich komme aus den weiten des "ostens" (ca. 70km westlich berlin). 
hatte mal einen garten mit einem schoenen teich, nach hauskauf moechte ich mir in diesem jahr meinen traum vom "eigenen see" erfuellen. 

hab ein 4500m² grundstueck und darauf genug platz mich auszutoben. 

seit einem jahr sammle ich ideen und preislisten  

bin nun drauf und dran einen komplett-teich von naturagart zu bauen. 
das dumme: da wo das loch hinsoll ist ein berg  

die erdarbeiten sollen ca 1000€ kosten (das hab ich natuerlich nicht mit bedacht) 
------------------------------------------------------------

18.jan 2005

naechste woche kommt der bagger  
kann vor lauter ueberlegungen kaum noch schlafen, die erfahrung zeigt jedoch das man(n) hinterher immer schlauer ist. 

ich hab mich nun festgelegt, es wird der naturagart4 teich in l-form. 
ca 55m³wasser.
------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## laolamia (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

da sollte er hin:
Foto 

so sah es aus  
Foto 

dann kam der bagger zum winterfestpreis  

Foto 

nach 3h sahs dann so aus:

Foto


----------



## laolamia (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

4 apr 2005

so nach 1ner woche urlaub und 20m³ sandverteilung  + mehrer blasen  meld ich mal wieder zu wort. 

hab die baggergrobarbeiten ausgeglichen (mit fuellsand), nun sieht es bei mir wie am kubanischen sandstrand (ohne wasser) aus. 

Foto 

Foto 

heute kommen nochmal 6m³ fuellsand + 6m³ gesiebten oberboden. 

hab in 1ner woche mit einem 30x30handstampfer 500m² planiert (bitte nicht ausrechnen wie oft ich dieses sch.....ding bewegen musste  


mein ziel steht noch: ende mai mit liegestuhl am "wasserloch"


----------



## laolamia (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

ein kleiner feldstein wurde nach alter methode an den platz gebracht (gut das ich auch mal in der schule aufgepasst habe) 

Foto 

da muss die folie rein:

Foto 

nu ist sie drin:

Foto


----------



## laolamia (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

fertig!  

300h arbeitsleistung, 100m³ sand, 120m² folie + vlies, mehrere tonnen feldsteine, ca. 200pflanzen ...... 

nun kommt der spassige teil

Foto


----------



## laolamia (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

teich nach 3 monaten

Foto Foto Foto


----------



## Armin501 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

Hallo l. 

ich meine deine Mühen haben sich gelohnt, dass sieht sehr gut aus.


Gruß Armin


----------



## Alexander23 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

Wie siehts den mit Fischbesatz aus???


----------



## laolamia (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

5 __ sonnenbarsche


----------



## Uli (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

hallo lao,
den teich kenn ich doch!allerdings heisst du in dem forum falschspieler.
gruß uli


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

Hallo,


ein sehr schöner Teich, gefällt mir auf den Bildern ganz gut 
sind da nur __ Sonnenbarsche in den großen Teich drin 

 schönen Gruß auch aus HVL,
Andy


----------



## laolamia (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

hallo!

@ulutzka: da heisse ich falschspieler weil der forenbetreiber keine ahnung von proxys hat 

ausserdem hat er mich ja ohne anhoerung  gesperrt, aber das kennen wir ja und muessen es nicht weiter ausdehnen 

@FischAndy1980: zur zeit sind einige jungfische drin, mal sehen was das fuer welche werden. durch den besuch eines wildentenpaares hab ich ja noch hoffnung auf einen __ hecht


----------



## laolamia (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

so, mal einige aktuelle bilder:


entenbesuch
Foto 
Foto 


insektenhotel
Foto 

frosch

Foto 

teich

Foto Foto Foto Foto 
Foto Foto


----------



## axel (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

Hallo !

Find ich auch ein schöner Teich ! 
Schöne Randbepflanzung !

Gruß 

axel


----------



## laolamia (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

hallo!

mein teich nach 3 jahren

Foto 

Foto


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

ganz große klasse! 

den habt ihr so schön integriert, sieht sehr natürlich aus!

kompliment!


----------



## laolamia (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

Moin!

auch wir haben jetzt 2 neue Bewohner.
sollte mein Teich wirklich sehr leiden lass ich mir was einfallen 

  

Gruß Lao


----------



## laolamia (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ein teich im havelland*

so, mal wieder neue bilder 

die beiden haben also den teich endeckt 


 

beim morgentlichen schneckenfangen 


 



 

 

gruss lao


----------

